# CD Burner Problems



## w00tens (Feb 22, 2005)

I have been attempting to burn CD's, first on some crappy program that came with my computer, then the iTunes burner, both came with errors, so I think the problem is with my cd burner, it worked before I formatted my computer, and the only thing I did different after I formatted was installed service pack 2, is this a problem? I thought SP2 only made programs unable to work not actual computer parts :S, anyone know what I should do? It might even be the CD's .

I would say what error I get but on the 2 different programs I get 2 different errors, on both I don't think it starts to burn, but instead gives an error right before... bah I'm so confused and really want to burn CD's! Argh!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## kingfish (Feb 22, 2005)

Why don't you just try Nero or even Windows Media Player.  Does your drive read or just not burn?


----------



## renegade X (Feb 22, 2005)

Does your PC having any errors under Drives in your Device Manager? Are you using XP, if not reinstall your driver. I am not sure about the programs you are using, but Nero is good stuff.


----------



## w00tens (Feb 22, 2005)

kingfish said:
			
		

> Why don't you just try Nero or even Windows Media Player.  Does your drive read or just not burn?



How can I tell? And I guess I'll go try Nero.


----------



## w00tens (Feb 22, 2005)

Okay, I downloaded the free trial of Nero, and tried it, still get an error, this time I took some screenshots, please look at them and tell me what is wrong :S

http://www.directupload.net/images/050222/majVe585.jpg

http://www.directupload.net/images/050222/xacrZ9FB.jpg


----------



## renegade X (Feb 22, 2005)

Try to simulate project (check simulate and uncheck write), and also check determine write speed. Make sure your laser lens is clean. Usally this error means poor media, keeping in mind that for every 50 disks your buy there will be at least one bad disk. I dug up the info that you need from Nero's website (link provided).


EDIT:

A) Power Calibration is controlled by the recorder. Before any write operation, all recorders must do a 15 step power test to determine the optimum power for writing to the CD; this is called "Optimum Power Calibration"(OPC). And during the write, it continues to do this test to get the best write throughout the whole CD; this is called "Running Optimum Power Calibration" (ROPC). This whole process is controlled by the recorder, though initiated by programs such as Nero. There is an area on the inner part of the CD for the test and test data info to be stored. You can use this area up to 999 times. 

So, when you receive the "Power Calibration Error" or "Power Calibration Area full" error message, then the cause will be either poor media, poor Power, or a defective Recorder.
POSSIBLE SOLUTIONS: 

1) A might enable the OPC on this medium 

2) Try another brand of CDR or CDRW media. 

3) Also try different power connectors, and for recorders, do not share power with other devices. It needs its own power connector. If this occurs with an External recorder, the power source in the chassis could be the cause. Take the recorder out of the external chassis, and connect it internal, as a test. 

4) Try different configurations, such as taking the CDROM to the Primary IDE bus as Slave, and have only the recorder connected to the Secondary IDE bus as Master. 

5) Send the recorder in for Service.


Here is the direct Link: http://www.nero.com/en/632181809668074.html#23 

I Hope this helps,

X


----------



## w00tens (Feb 23, 2005)

During the simulation it worked fine, then went to write it and I get a different error this time, and I whacked my head when I thought what this error might mean...  If I'm thinking right, does it mean my burner only burns CD-RWs? Because I've just been using CD-R's... anyway here's a pic of the error...

http://www.directupload.net/images/050223/4wdJlgm4.jpg

Thanks in advance.

By the way, thank you very much Renegade  I think I am gettin' closer to the problem


----------



## w00tens (Feb 23, 2005)

up... some guy posted on every thread so just makin sure this gets seen =/


----------



## renegade X (Feb 23, 2005)

LOL. Try not to do that, some admins or mods get uptight when this happens, some call it spam.   I set my account to give me autoreplies when someone posts in a thread that I have posted in.

To my knowledge, CDR's will work with any CDRW drive. HAve you tried different disks to see if you just have some bad disks (like it reads above)?

Did you try any other of the above troubleshooting methods?

Another note: what is the write speed on the disk?


----------



## w00tens (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok... these are my drives, and now that I look at them I sense a problem  anyway... heres the pic... I think for ever burner program I've used it only let me use the one on the bottom and the other one it said not a writable drive or something...   

http://www.directupload.net/images/050223/zAC8gvj6.jpg


----------



## renegade X (Feb 25, 2005)

Do both of those drives exist in your PC? Are they both burners? What are the specs for your PC?


----------

